# Marie Dentière's Preface to Calvin's Sermon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if John Calvin ever remarked on Marie Dentière's preface to Calvin's sermon on 1 Tim. 2.9-11?


----------

